# Moving to Dubai - green community OK?



## Cekicah (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi there, I will be moving to Dubai in July. As I will be working in Jebel Ali free zone, Green Community seems a decent location. There is also a nice school in the area Anybody know is it would be possible to find a villa for rent there for 150 - 200 k? Was looking at the agencies, but prices are very high. Bargaining possible?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Its a great area.
you will beable to find a villa for 220k +
I saw a few ads at the local grocery store for villas at or a little above the 220k mark.
nothing cheaper than that.
yes a nice school called greenfield, my daughter goes there. 3-5 minute drive from the community.


----------



## Cekicah (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks! Yes that the school I have in mind. 220 k +? Lets see if the package will cover that. I thought rent were on the decrease :-(((


----------



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

Cekicah said:


> Hi there, I will be moving to Dubai in July. As I will be working in Jebel Ali free zone, Green Community seems a decent location. There is also a nice school in the area Anybody know is it would be possible to find a villa for rent there for 150 - 200 k? Was looking at the agencies, but prices are very high. Bargaining possible?


Hiya

Come on over - ITS LOVELY!!! And i'm not at all biased, really. I do live in Green Community, so maybe just maybe i am. Seriously though, its a really nice place to live, sure beats where i came from anyway. There are two parts to it, Green Community East (Old, by Dubai standards anyway). Its more mature and very nice, there are some townhouses there and some deals to be done. The real deals however are in Green Community West which has only recently opened. Thats where i live, its villas and bungalows only and its very nice, if a little "Truman Show". Not as mature so therefore not as green as east community, but very nice none-the-less. There is a supermarket and small mall very close to both and a lake with restaurants round it, a marriott and "the retreat" for drinking. GCW has empty properties that seem to have been like that a while (wish i'd waited a month). You should be able to get a 4 bed bungalow for about 220K AED, but you never know your luck, incidentally, they were minimum 370k AED in November 2008. Try and go direct with a landlord rather than through an agent you'll save 5% straightaway like that. Check out dubizzle dot com for best deals.

For JAFZA, GC is great on paper. It can take a while to get off the GC depending on when you leave, but the most i've waited is about 10 minutes. The problem can be getting home as the roundabout is very congested that way due to lorries coming out the free zone and not being allowed onto SZR. I have waited for 20 mintues on numerous occasions, although i got home in 10 minutes tonight, but i didnt leave until 6.50pm.

Schools.... i assume you refer to Greenfield Community School? If so, it depends on the age of your children as to whether there are spaces for them. I was there yesterday to register my son and he's on wait list. I'm hopeful though. Everyone i've spoken to seems very happy with it.

On the downside.... if you want to go to the sample to sights and delights of Dubai itself - its a bit of a treck, 25-45 minutes depending on day and time of day. Its 80 AED in a cab to Irish Village for example, pretty cheap really but still it takes a while. Basically you are a bit out of it, but if like me you have a family and are not really up for going out all the time its a great location. At least i think so, my family are not here until next month, but my wife thought it great when she visited and the familes i've met so far concur.

Hope that helps, if you've anymore questions, let me know and i'll see what i can do to help.

Good Luck

DC


----------



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

We never did go for that beer eh Dave? Been away on business, fancy a cold one on Thursday?

DC


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

Cekicah said:


> Hi there, I will be moving to Dubai in July. As I will be working in Jebel Ali free zone, Green Community seems a decent location. There is also a nice school in the area Anybody know is it would be possible to find a villa for rent there for 150 - 200 k? Was looking at the agencies, but prices are very high. Bargaining possible?



Greens is boring.., no crack and dry.

Berts do great a great steak sandwich, smoothies and ice cream


----------



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

Taz Mulan said:


> Greens is boring.., no crack and dry.
> 
> Berts do great a great steak sandwich, smoothies and ice cream


The Greens is a completely different place to The Green Community Taz. And you can get a beer near The Greens anyhow, Nelsons is only a 10 minute walk, I quite like it in there and have had a right good laugh on more than one occassion.

DC


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Cekicah said:


> Thanks! Yes that the school I have in mind. 220 k +? Lets see if the package will cover that. I thought rent were on the decrease :-(((


they are. we moved in dec 20th and paid 300,000 for our bungalow. you can get the same thing now for 220-250k. itss the 4bdr 5bath 1 story I think they are 4500sqft


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

DeeCee said:


> We never did go for that beer eh Dave? Been away on business, fancy a cold one on Thursday?
> 
> DC


sure didnt. sounds great.


----------



## henkbos (Jun 10, 2009)

*Still looking?*

If you are serious, I'm sure we can work something out. 
My bungalow will be ready in November though.


----------



## nhn123 (Nov 6, 2009)

*hello*



henkbos said:


> If you are serious, I'm sure we can work something out.
> My bungalow will be ready in November though.


hello
I am new to this site. Please can anyone help me to find out which website to look out for to get help on finding the landlords who r giving out the apts or villas on rental purpose in The Greens area. We are right now living in London but moving to Dubai as got an offer over there. And would be helpful if someone can tell me whether its very difficult to get kidos school placement and which is the best british school as they r in primary.


----------



## fs0623 (Aug 18, 2010)

hi deecee, we were thinking about buying a bunglow at the GC West..had short listed springs (due to location) and GC. need your help to know the following:

1. what's the annual maintainence at GCW for a bunglow - i heard its 17-20k
2. what are your monthly utilty bills (for water/electrcity/ac) do you just get 1 dewa bill or several bills from different companies. 
3. is it difficult to maintain the house..the bunglows are big & i was wondering if its tough to keep them clean. is 1 maid good enough for cooking/cleaning. 
4. any problems that one should worry about - mosquito's, poor maintenance in gym, pool etc

thank you..


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

bigdave said:


> you can get the same thing now for 220-250k. itss the 4bdr 5bath 1 story I think they are 4500sqft


You could get the 2-story 5-bedroom family villa for 220-240k depending on the landlord. We just moved into one, and the landlord put in a private swimming pool in the garden as well.


----------

